# Website Pen Sales



## KKingery (Jan 26, 2005)

On a monthly basis, how many pen sales do you get from your website.


----------



## C_Ludwigsen (Jan 26, 2005)

But if these first 5 I am making for a guy works out, then he will be asking for 10 per month.  So technically only the first month's sale was from my website, but hey, a sale is a sale.


----------



## woodpens (Jan 26, 2005)

It is good to get those recurring sales. Ten per month is a good rate too. I am still working on my first website sale of the year. There's no rush for it as they are just replenishing a distributor, but it just seems that I have something else I have to do every day. I know, what am I doing here typing on my computer... []


----------



## tipusnr (Jan 27, 2005)

I would think your poll would be more valid with a selection of "I don't sell pens from a website."  That way you would know if members just aren't voting or don't have a website.

Coincidently - that would be my vote!


----------



## KKingery (Jan 27, 2005)

That's a good point Bill I may have to revise the survey. I already used up all the spaces available for answers. Let me work on that a bit. Thanks.


----------



## KKingery (Jan 27, 2005)

Bill, I got the poll revised, but to do so, I had to reset the poll results. I hope everyone will come back a take the survey again.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 27, 2005)

I have a web site up and running for some time now. But I do not actively look for sales from it. I think last year, it got me about 10 direct sales from out of state. But it does bring folks into my store and I like that. 

Anthony


----------



## KKingery (Jan 27, 2005)

OK - I don't understand this. 139 people have viewed this survey, but only 13 have actually taken the survey. Makes me go....hhmmmmm?


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 27, 2005)

I wonder that too Ken, If you take the time to view it, why not take the time to vote, not only on this, but all the other topics, that get viewed with no votes. 

Makes you wonder how we elect Presidents in this country.       Anthony


----------



## KKingery (Jan 27, 2005)

Boy you got that right Anthony!


----------



## Scott (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Guys!

Some of us are just interested in what our friends are saying!  But I don't have a website, so I really wouldn't have a valid vote!

Scott.


----------



## KKingery (Jan 27, 2005)

Sure you would - Answer # 6 - I don't sell from a website!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 27, 2005)

There, I voted
I hadn't viewed it either. alot of this group is starting to get past me lately. not able to spend as much time and it is not slowing down around here. as for views. ow many times have you come back to see how it is progressing? every time you do you are counted again. maybe the same 13 people keep coming back to look again... O.K. so that is a stretch.
i wish i could always have my finger on what makes the members tick. 
If you figure it out. make me the first person on your list to e-mail will you.


----------



## KKingery (Jan 27, 2005)

Daniel - I have to agree - there never seems to be enough time!


----------



## melogic (Jan 27, 2005)

With the results of this poll, it makes me wonder why the link back  with the logo is such a big issue?


----------



## woodpens (Jan 28, 2005)

The results of the poll explain why the logo poll is anywhere near 50/50. Imagine the results if we all sold from a website. []


----------



## jrc (Feb 8, 2005)

January I had 3 orders that totaled over 100 pens. Febuary so far 2 orders for 45 pens.  With a website there are a few things that helps people find you easier, good text on the front page. Good keywords, discription and title in the HTML code. Submit you site to search engines yourself.  If your webhost has a Visitor Statistics you can see what keywords there using to find you and thru what links there finding your site, you taylor your keywords, discription and title after a few months. I get about 2500 visits to my website a month.


----------



## Gary (Feb 8, 2005)

Jim, are the 2500 hits a month total visits to the site or hits on the pens link?



> _Originally posted by jrc_
> <br />January I had 3 orders that totaled over 100 pens. Febuary so far 2 orders for 45 pens.  With a website there are a few things that helps people find you easier, good text on the front page. Good keywords, discription and title in the HTML code. Submit you site to search engines yourself.  If your webhost has a Visitor Statistics you can see what keywords there using to find you and thru what links there finding your site, you taylor your keywords, discription and title after a few months. I get about 2500 visits to my website a month.


----------



## jrc (Feb 8, 2005)

About 1/2 are going to the pen page.  That is 2361 total visits and 23863 hits last month.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Jim-

You're getting way too many sales over your website. Better send some my way.

Maybe I'll modify my website to keywords like "Vermont" "hardwood" "pens". []

Keep it up!

Kyle


----------



## jrc (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Kyle, it works,  call me tomorrow,  How has your sales been.  I think I'm going to up my prices a little to slow them down.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Feb 8, 2005)

Whatever you are doing it seems to be working with sales like that.


----------



## jrc (Feb 8, 2005)

Pens with a story, local woods and nonprofit organizations always have a big budget for give aways. Give away alot of samples.  Setup and make pens where ever you can.  Foresters tents at fairs are very good. Send a press release to whoever you can. Get on local news.


----------



## Gary (Feb 8, 2005)

Good sound sales techniques!





> _Originally posted by jrc_
> <br />Pens with a story, local woods and nonprofit organizations always have a big budget for give aways. Give away alot of samples.  Setup and make pens where ever you can.  Foresters tents at fairs are very good. Send a press release to whoever you can. Get on local news.


----------

